# Dual Boiler Versions



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

I've recently been keeping an eye out for a good deal on the Sage Dual Boiler. I'm questioning whether or not to buy new or used? I'm also wondering if there is a difference between the older Dual Boiler models and the newer ones (ie. Black Sesame vs Black Truffle)? Have they updated any of the components to be more reliable? Also I've noticed on the John Lewis site that it says the Dual Boiler is unlikely to be brought back into stock. Does this mean the Dual Boiler could be discontinued; or maybe they are in for an update?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you tried emailing Sage?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Have you tried emailing Sage?


 No I haven't. I've just checked their website and they only operate Monday to Friday so I may send them one on Monday if no one here knows.

Thanks


----------



## RumbleToots (Jun 25, 2020)

pretty sure the BES920XL added the PID? not 100% on this though, maybe a more knowledgable user can back me up/correct me.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

My penny worth, do not buy a used DB, too many issues and high risk, lack of spares etc. You will need as much warranty as you can get!


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Flanners said:


> My penny worth, do not buy a used DB, too many issues and high risk, lack of spares etc. You will need as much warranty as you can get!


 Ah! Too late! I bought a used machine off ebay. It's only 5 months old though and seems to be in good condition. It's a big upgrade for me over a Duo Temp Pro. It's a fantastic machine!

I know about the main issues with the machine. Seems to be mainly o-rings failing, and then some other components commonly give up. I'm not too worried at the moment because most of the problems seem easy enough to fix.

I do have an issue on this machine though with the grouphead heater showing corrosion:









I'm pretty sure this is aluminum which is oxidising. I've emailed Sage to ask them about it to see if it will be an issue. Hopefully not!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got mine new at ecookshop for about half price and on finance too, might be worth looking at them even at full price on finance it's more manageable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Kman10 said:


> I got mine new at ecookshop for about half price and on finance too, might be worth looking at them even at full price on finance it's more manageable


 Yeah I saw that ecookshop do a good deal on it. Would have been nice to get it but they weren't doing the deal at the minute. I bought one used from ebay.


----------

